# Hair and makeup "styling head" toy?



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

My 4 yo daughter is obsessed with hair and makeup (hers, mine, and anyone else who will sit still long enough for her to decorate). She has always adored dress up, and I believe this is just an extension of that. She really really wants one of those hair and makeup doll head things. I had one as a kid and LOVED it. However, most of what I can find I don't like the looks of - Bratz or Barbies - ick!

I found this one which I like the looks of, but it is pricier than the other types. Anyone seen any others like this?

disclaimer: Please lets not debate the apporpriateness of this toy - yes, I know this is a horrible, plastic, probably MIC toy. I realize it's probably not consistent with NFL. We severely limit our plastics, and are weeding out all our MIC stuff. BUT, I also believe moderation is key provided a toy is *safe*. I know this would make my daughter very very happy, and get tons of use.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I loved those as a kid and got a new one each xmas! ( I would always cut thier hair) turns out I became a hairstylist later in life


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Someone got my daughter a big Barbie head one year for Christmas! Ugh that thing is awful. LOL. I like the one you chose much better. The one my daughter got had hands that had these little colored fingernails and little adhesive things that just got EVERYWHERE. Eventually, they became vacuum food. She still sometimes puts makeup on the face and dresses up the hair though. Say what you will about Barbie stuff, MIC plastic stuff, etc., it's had more staying power than a lot of toys.


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

As far as styling heads go, the one you linked to is the best one I've ever seen. It looks like a little girl, not a woman in the world's oldest profession, ykwim?

If she would get lots of use out of it, I would just go for it.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree with pinksprklybarefoot - this is the most appropriate one I've seen. I personally had a Farrah Fawcett one in the 70s - I *loved* that doll! Even better was when my little brother would let me make him over, LOL!


----------



## guestmama9972 (Jun 5, 2003)

I like the doll you chose. If you were going to get one, I would say this one is much better than Barbie or Bratz. I can't stand little girl toys that are trampy, but that's a whole other thread. I used to want a styling head when I was little and never got one.....


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

I didn't check the link, but what about one of the ones trainee hairstylists use? That could be fun....


----------



## mata (Apr 20, 2006)

don't feel you need to defend yourself with me-I got that one for my four year old also-and I love it! Maybe you could find a better price on ebay?


----------

